# Building Upper Pectoral



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, so I've achieved remarkable gains over the past 3 years, but I am getting a bit frustrated with my upper pecs. I have no problem developing the outer portion (closer to my armpits), but the part of the muscle where the 2 pecs meet in the middle never seems to grow. I want to get that deep cut down the centre of my chest. I'm not sure if this is due to my training or if its b/c I'm a female who doesn't "supplement" to make gains. 

Note: I do a lot of incline presses with heavy weight.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 13, 2008)

Robin Hood said:


> Okay, so I've achieved remarkable gains over the past 3 years, but I am getting a bit frustrated with my upper pecs. I have no problem developing the outer portion (closer to my armpits), but the part of the muscle where the 2 pecs meet in the middle never seems to grow. I want to get that deep cut down the centre of my chest. I'm not sure if this is due to my training or if its b/c I'm a female who doesn't "supplement" to make gains.
> 
> Note: I do a lot of incline presses with heavy weight.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You could try prioritizing your upper pecs. That's training them first in your workouts. You could do something like this:
1. Incline barbell press
2. Incline dumbbell/machine press
3. Incline flye
4. Pec deck
As for the centre of the chest, focus on bringing your *hands close at the top* of the movement, squeezing hard the last portion of the rep. You can't do this with a barbell, so choose dumbbells or machines.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 13, 2008)

While chest is a weak bp of mine, Ive made great improvements to that upper/mid pectoral region by replacing most BB moves with db's and opting for incline pressing movements.

I also like to superset pec deck with pec squeezes at the end of the work out.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 13, 2008)

There is no upper chest. Search for 'upper chest' 'biceps peak' or 'IM Official FAQ' and you'll see you cannot develop certain portions of a muscle.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> You could try prioritizing your upper pecs. That's training them first in your workouts. You could do something like this:
> 1. Incline barbell press
> 2. Incline dumbbell/machine press
> 3. Incline flye
> ...


 
Thanks for your suggestions. I do all 4 of the exercises you've outlined, except barbell as I never have a spot. And I always start with incline. One thing I have NOT been doing is turning the dumbbells inward at the end. 

I'm also wondering if close grip bench presses might be of benefit.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> There is no upper chest. Search for 'upper chest' 'biceps peak' or 'IM Official FAQ' and you'll see you cannot develop certain portions of a muscle.


 

I agree...However, you can select how you stimulate muscle fibers and cant deny that different exercises enable different growth patterns.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> There is no upper chest. Search for 'upper chest' 'biceps peak' or 'IM Official FAQ' and you'll see you cannot develop certain portions of a muscle.



http://www.exrx.net/Graphics/PectoralisClavicle.gif


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 13, 2008)

Robin Hood said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. I do all 4 of the exercises you've outlined, except barbell as I never have a spot. And I always start with incline. One thing I have NOT been doing is turning the dumbbells inward at the end.
> 
> I'm also wondering if close grip bench presses might be of benefit.



You replace barbell exercises with the Smith machine versions, right? Close-grip benches are a good choice to work the centre of the chest but they build big triceps too, I don't know if you want this


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> You replace barbell exercises with the Smith machine versions, right? Close-grip benches are a good choice to work the centre of the chest but they build big triceps too, I don't know if you want this


 
Yes I do replace barbell with Smithpress. Sometimes it sucks not having a workout partner, but I find I'm more focused on my own. 

Would you do close grip on an incline or flat? I've been doing them incline and have incorporated both DBs and Smithpress


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 13, 2008)

Would you do close grip on an incline or flat? I've been doing them incline and have incorporated both DBs and Smithpress[/QUOTE]
Well I've never done incline close-grips but I think it's a great idea for your goals


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 13, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> I agree...However, you can select how you stimulate muscle fibers and cant deny that different exercises enable different growth patterns.


You can't change the way your genes are programed so whatever exercises you do, your chest will basically grow in the same manner. I believe it is possible to _slightly_ emphasize different parts of a muscle though in the case of some muscles (chest incl.).

NB: there is of course an upper chest. I meant you can't isolate it with training.

@ OP: don't listen to metallibanger. He thinks he's the man, because he reads muscle mags.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> You can't change the way your genes are programed so whatever exercises you do, your chest will basically grow in the same manner. I believe it is possible to _slightly_ emphasize different parts of a muscle though in the case of some muscles (chest incl.).
> 
> NB: there is of course an upper chest. I meant you can't isolate it with training.
> 
> @ OP: don't listen to metallibanger. He thinks he's the man, because he reads muscle mags.


 
Thanks Witchblade....I'll just keep working hard. My boyfriends says I'm impatient and that it'll increase in time....


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 13, 2008)

You look like you're already very, very lean so I'm sure you already have a clear separation between the left and right part of your pecs. Truth is, it's very hard to get more than that. Only some of the biggest bodybuilders have pecs so thick (read: big) that you can see a real canyon. All one can do is get bigger pecs and get leaner.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> @ OP: don't listen to metallibanger. He thinks he's the man, because he reads muscle mags.



You have a lot to learn from me poor little fool


----------

